# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  gaming4ez.com scam PoE

## Seaneezy

Was contacted by the website for them to buy some PoE codes. They did not pay after I gave the codes. Watch the conversation here. imgur: the simple image sharer . http://imgur.com/UJZZKtI

----------


## JillFisher

SCAMER!!! *gaming4ez.com* = *hoagold.com* ---> paypal account : [email protected] do not buy!!

----------


## HI5

Please read sticky in this section and post full, proper form of proof and explanation of what exactly happened.

----------

